# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  продление пароля камин 2.0

## Vitus79

Здравствуйте. Закончился ключ на камин 2.0 платформа 7.7 01.02.2019г. Помогите пожалуйста как его пропатчить чтобы он работал и обновлялся дальше?

----------

